# Copiah Creek 4-21-12!!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a group heading out there again the third weekend of April if anyone wants to join us! This is one of my favorite parks to ride so I'm looking forward to a great ride! Heres a video from the last trip we made over there:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If I got my rhino up an going I can meet yall there,,I am only about 20 mins away from CCC.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

sloboy said:


> If I got my rhino up an going I can meet yall there,,I am only about 20 mins away from CCC.


 Sounds good! Just shot me a pm on here if you get it back by then.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool vid!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> cool vid!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

It's looking like the weather is going to be great for next weekend! Hopefully it doesn't change much through the weekend and next week. Hope to meet some new forum members out there if anyone can make it!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Where's this place located


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Georgetown, Ms.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

What a ride lol wait till the video of this one comes out. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ anxiously waiting.....always like me some good mud footage!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Im working on the video now. Hopefully I can have it up by tomorrow. You want to talk about some carnage! Copiah creek was out to get us this weekend lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No doubt!








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

The video is loading to YouTube now. This is the Long part unfortunately.. I will have it up by the morning though so everyone stay tuned!


----------

